# Summer Sausage



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yesterday on another board someone posted they store summer sausage in the freezer. I had never thought of that. I did some research last night and found that people say that it will last anywhere from 6 months to indefinitely. Has anyone here tried this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We store sausage of all variety in the freezer, both fresh and smoked (then frozen). My Rule of Thumb

Frozen Un-Cooked Sausage; Up to 2 years or so.

Frozen Smoked Sausage; Usually 6 months or so.

If either is freezer-burnt or smells odd, I toss it or make it coyote bait over on the other side of my dipshit brother-in laws property.

If SHTF and my freezer continues to work, I'd certainly trust frozen uncooked meat for a few years IF AND ONLY IF THERE HAVE BEEN NO INTERUPTIONS OF THE FREEZING PROCESS. I beleive that once the freezer temp rises above a certain point (0-2 degrees F...?) bacteria can set in.

I think it is @Inor 's Rule # 28 AVOID THE SQUIRTS WHEN ALL POSSIBLE But we'd have to check with Inor on that for clarification! :vs_wave:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Yup freezes pretty good. Jerky does too.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have never tried it longer than 6 months. Good homemade sausage never lasts that long around here.

I have been itching to try fermented sausage (salami, traditional pepperoni, etc.) for several years. That will supposedly store at room temperature forever. Now that our house is built and most of my major "land projects" are close to complete, I may have to try that soon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sure do it can be stored longer that way . need to be sealed well to prevent drying out if it is long term


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Trying to think of why it would last a long time without refrigeration if if had the right cure in it. Think the Eyetaliams call it pepperoni after it dries out for a few years.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> I have never tried it longer than 6 months. Good homemade sausage never lasts that long around here.
> 
> I have been itching to try fermented sausage (salami, traditional pepperoni, etc.) for several years. That will supposedly store at room temperature forever. Now that our house is built and most of my major "land projects" are close to complete, I may have to try that soon.


Have many recipes for most anthing in the sausage kingdom. Most tired and true when you get ready to get cranked up give a holler and I will go looky for suggestions. An old pal and I made several tons of this stuff and always got a warm reception form the eaters. Now if I was making it to day I would use Mortons Tender Quck for the entire salt ration. Use it 1 1/2 Teaspoons per pound of meat. I would also lose the MSG these days. Works very well to make it out of cheap chubs of Kroger 80/20 ground chuck. It can dry as long as you want it to dry. 
https://www.bigoven.com/recipe/bigwheels-special-secret-texas-ring-bologna/151904


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Have many recipes for most anthing in the sausage kingdom. Most tired and true when you get ready to get cranked up give a holler and I will go looky for suggestions. An old pal and I made several tons of this stuff and always got a warm reception form the eaters. Now if I was making it to day I would use Mortons Tender Quck for the entire salt ration. Use it 1 1/2 Teaspoons per pound of meat. I would also lose the MSG these days. Works very well to make it out of cheap chubs of Kroger 80/20 ground chuck. It can dry as long as you want it to dry.
> https://www.bigoven.com/recipe/bigwheels-special-secret-texas-ring-bologna/151904


I am going to try that bologna! I loves me some smoked bologna!

One trick that I discovered for sausages is instead of using straight water for mixing in the spices, use a 50/50 mix of water and bourbon. It gives the meat a nice smokey flavor throughout.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Havent done much experimenting with hooch but good beer is sausage makers best friend. Ran the thesis though a blind scientific test while working on my Bratwurst Strategy for some yankees I used to work with. So I made em some which was aptly named Bigwheels Lonesome Yankee Bratwurst. Used water for the lube. They went nuts and said it was the best they ever ate. Ran off the second batch subbing out the water for beer and they are started squealing they was too spicy. So I say..hmmm..that beer added something. So I started using it consistently or sometimgs mixed 50/50 with water is ok in some scenariaos. Anyway after exhaustive research it was revealed the beer has yeast in it. Natural flavor enhancer not commonly found in the arsenal of home cooks but used extensively by the commercial interests. That ring baloney also makes great pickled baloney if you ever hung out with any yankees from Manysoto who like that stuff. Very tasty with a cold beer and a cracker. lol. Makes a great Christmas gift.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys are making mu HANGRY.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Growing up in Georgia, my family used to make our own pork sausage. We did enough for a family of ten to have sausage for the next year. Always cold smoked for one week then frozen. Tasted great for the entire year.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't realize your could store sausage for any length of time. It' don't last long around my house. Thanks for the suggestions I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Summer sausage was hung and store even without freezing . The snowmobile club each year as a thank you gives us great cured summer sausage. because we do not eat a lot of it some goes in the freezer. Also the people that hunt our land do the same thing with venison sausage. Venison sausage most often has pork in it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I vacuum seal sausage and then freeze it, will last up to a year.....


----------

